# Solar Storm vs Dani Mini



## Silver (25/1/19)

Am creating this thread for @Rob Fisher to help explain the differences between these two gorgeous mods.

Ever since Rob got the Solar Storm it haunted me - such a great looking mod and seems to be so comfortable in the hand. Then the Dani Mini mods came along. That blue one haunts me still!

So Rob, can you explain the differences in the experience using these two?

Take your time

Am keen to hear a bit about the following:
- feel in the hand
- the chip (DNA vs Dicodes)
- fire button feel
- ease of changing batteries
- any noticeable difference in battery life?
- anything else?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/19)

Solar Storm versus the Dani Mini… well for starters the SolarStorm is much harder to get and is a small run business with limited production and is of course much rarer… it is also hand made. The RRP for a SolarStorm is $750 plus shipping from Malaysia and extra if you want rarer wood. The Dani Mini on the other hand is made by a bigger German Company in much bigger numbers and is way cheaper… The Dani Mini is £205.95 plus shipping from the UK. It’s also not hand made.

Now we have that out the way let’s talk about feel in the hand… both are very comfortable and being that I hold my vape in one hand nearly every minute of the day comfort for me is really important. But if I must choose one of them to win for comfort it would be the Dani Mini.

Chip Sets… DNA75C of the SolarStorm vs the Dicodes of the Dani Mini… they both perform admirably but for me the DNA75C is way way way easier to use than the Dicodes chip… but seeing I never use any of the advanced features like temp control etc neither chipset wins for me because they are both top notch. But if I had a choice it would be the DNA75C because it’s easier to use.

Fire buttons… again both are good, but I love the semi-precious stones used in the SolarStorm and the fire button is very comfortable. So, a win for the SolarStorm.

Ease of changing batteries… a tie because it’s an almost identical setup. But if I must choose then the Dani Mini because I think the threads on the Dani are slightly better.

Battery Life… I haven’t noticed any difference. Tie.

Both devices fit a 24mm atty perfectly.

Resilience… this is an important one for me as well because I hold the mod in my hand so much and the sweat from my hand holding the mod all day does affect the SolarStorm (Stab Wood and Juma) way more than the Dani Mini. Stab Wood takes a lot more care and is affected by handling… even the Juma is affected after many hours of being handled. The Dani Mini is not affected one bit by sweat and juice and all my Dani’s look like they did the same day I took them out of the box!

At the end of the day the SolarStorm is a high-end rare collectors’ piece and pricey albeit brilliant to use… and the Dani Mini is a workhorse and an awesome one at that. I’m just glad I have both.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (25/1/19)

Thank you Rob!
That was a wonderful read and so well explained. Adds a lot of value to understanding these mods better.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (26/1/19)

So when can we expect a drop test video @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/19)

Christos said:


> So when can we expect a drop test video @Rob Fisher



Never!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (26/1/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Never!



Didnt you drop your first Solar maybe its the whiskey talking but i recall something along those lines.


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/1/19)

jm10 said:


> Didnt you drop your first Solar maybe its the whiskey talking but i recall something along those lines.



Yip, I did drop my first one and happily, it survived with nothing more than a slight scrape on the base... and then I got a high-end RTA with a dicky 510 thread that buggered up the SolarStorm's 510 and I had to ship it all the way back to Malaysia to be overhauled and it got a new 510 and a complete makeover so it is now PRISTINE again!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

